# daap ports



## Sparkee (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi,

I recently installed Firefly on my FreeBSD. If I enable PF it won't work, the client computers can not connect. I've tried several configurations allowing the proper port (TCP/UDP 3689) and it doesn't work. I even tried 
	
	



```
pass in on $ext_if inet proto { tcp, udp } from 192.168.1.0/24 to $ext_if port  1:65000
```
 and it is not working. Do you have any idea what I should check?


----------

